# Smoked Ling Dip



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided to try something a little different. We regularly make dip with mullet, YFT and Wahoo but never with ling. My fish smoking all starts the same with a brown sugar, kosher salt black pepper and Tony's based brine. I let ithe fish soak for a few hours as the rib chunks and belly meat were a bit thick. Used Orange wood to smoke at 190 for just shy of 4 hours. 

Devoured a few pieces with my neighbor and decided to make the dip with the rest. Do a search for Wade's tuna dip for the basic recipe. Turned out pretty dang fine!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks great, wades recipe is the goat of all smoked dip recipes


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

U sure use some Hugh quality fish for your dips only mullet mackeral and blackfin go in mine haha


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> U sure use some Hugh quality fish for your dips only mullet mackeral and blackfin go in mine haha


Works great for AJ as well! Dang, I'm getting hungry! :whistling:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> U sure use some Hugh quality fish for your dips only mullet mackeral and blackfin go in mine haha


I use ribs and throats from ling and it is consistently the best smoked fish dip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper.....its great stuff!!!


----------

